# DEEPWATER HORIZON � Starring Mark Wahlberg and Kurt Russell � On Digital HD December 20 and Blu-ray & DVD January 10



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*DEEPWATER HORIZON – Starring Mark Wahlberg and Kurt Russell – On Digital HD December 20 and Blu-ray & DVD January 10*












> “One of the most important films of the year”
> – ABC TV, Mark Allen
> 
> BASED ON A TRUE STORY OF REAL LIFE HEROES
> ...


----------

